# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  Дель Торо снимет «Хоббита» в 3D

## Irina

*Дель Торо снимет «Хоббита» в 3D*


Знаменитый мексиканский кинорежиссер Гильермо дель Торо, соавтор проекта экранизации романа "Хоббит", не исключил возможности съемок фильма в стереоскопическом формате. "Я не думал об этом ранее, но теперь, после того переворота, который совершил "Аватар", и его кассовых сборов руководство студии предложило нам снять "Хоббита" в 3D. Подчеркну, не распорядилось, а предложило. Так что пока этот вопрос лишь на стадии обсуждения", - рассказал дель Торо. Вторым режиссером по проекту «Хоббит» выступает Питер Джексон. Съемки первой части дилогии должны начаться летом 2010 года.

----------


## Sanych

Возможно будет интересно. Зависит от команды которая за это возьмётся.

ИМХО чем книжка всегда лучше - когда читаеш, видиш всё что хочеш, когда смотриш - видиш только то что видиш.

----------

